# Speed Queen



## Jump-start (Sep 26, 2012)

Best washer on the market today by far! You will love it for years. 


Only down side is it fills 2/3, but the water level can be easily adjusted. In any case you won the jackpot :thumbup:


----------



## NitrNate (May 27, 2010)

interesting to know, never heard of them but i'll keep that in mind. i have simple white kenmore old school top loader washer/dryer combo that i'll keep till they break, going on 8 years and so far so good.

it seems that with most appliances, high energy efficiency never pays out over time because cost to purchase plus cost to own over time is far greater than any efficiency gained. sometimes, small gains in efficiency translates to far more cost and complication that it is worth.

don't get me started on those over-priced and over-complicated on-demand water heaters. the 'rents have one and it has had all sorts of issues.


----------



## Druidia (Oct 9, 2011)

Speed queen is also my target brand if I'm ever in the market for a washer and dryer (do they have dryers?). We have a commercial front-loading Speed queen washer in our condo and it's my favorite washer. 

Can one buy a Dexter dryer for home use? It's a commercial dryer - all stainless steel and glass door. We have them and they're huge. It dries one full load of laundry in 15 min. I put in 2 full loads of laundry and they're dry in 30 min.


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

SQ washers have been first rate for years, and today they are the only one on the market that are worth anything


----------



## drpoundsign (8 mo ago)

I have an old leaking (Sears) top loader. Have gotten forty years out of it. BUT...I'm getting a lot of experience with laundromats, and the majority in these parts have Speed Queen machines. SQ is made in a small town in Wisconsin, since around 1920. I think they actually invented the modern washing machine.


----------



## tstex (Nov 14, 2014)

drpoundsign said:


> I have an old leaking (Sears) top loader. Have gotten forty years out of it. BUT...I'm getting a lot of experience with laundromats, and the majority in these parts have Speed Queen machines. SQ is made in a small town in Wisconsin, since around 1920. I think they actually invented the modern washing machine.


Is there a chance we could get this outfit to start making refrig/freezers w their same zeal for W/D and same quality? I could send them a 2020 Whirlpool SS side-by-side as an example of what not to make...if they made a really good Refrigerator/Freezer for about $2000 w just the basics, but look nice and would be reliable, they could own the market place in 2-3 yrs...


----------

